# Changing inputs on TV and receiver at the same time



## cheetosandmovies (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a Sony KDL-32LL150 TV and a Pioneer VSX-1019AH-K receiver. When I hit the "Input" button on my TV remote, it changes the input on my receiver as well. I also have a Harmony One remote. I've programmed activities like "Watch TV" into it, with the TV to "HDMI 1" (input from receiver) and the receiver to "TV/SAT." When I push that activity (or any of them, this is just one example of this problem) the remote tries to change the TV and the receiver to the right inputs, but both commands change both devices. So my TV might end up on "HDMI 3" and the receiver on "DVD." Can anyone think of how I might fix this (assuming my explanation makes sense)?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Can’t tell you anything about the Sony remote. TV remotes typically have limited “intelligence” anyway. I imagine you’ve “told” it that your AVR is a Pioneer so that you can control the Pioneer’s volume control with the TV remote, and it’s doing the rest (e.g. changing the input you don’t want) automatically.

The Harmony on the other hand, assuming you can program it anyway you want, just needs smarter programming.

I could offer some suggestions on how to better do that, but first we need to determine exactly what the problem is. For instance, this from your post doesn’t make sense:



> I've programmed activities like "Watch TV" into it, with the TV to "HDMI 1" (input from receiver) and the receiver to "TV/SAT." When I push that activity... the remote tries to change the TV and the receiver to the right inputs, but both commands change both devices.


You programmed the remote to change the input for the TV to “HDMI 1” and the receiver to “TV/SAT,” yet you’re surprised with both devices respond to the commands? :scratch:


Regards,
Wayne


----------



## cheetosandmovies (Oct 19, 2010)

I was confused, too, when I re-read that. What I meant was that the TV input should be on "HDMI" and the receiver input should be on "TV/SAT," which is the label Pioneer put on the inputs where I plugged in my DVD player (long story on why I had to do that). 

And it doesn't matter which activity I try. I have tried "Play a Game" -- TV on "HDMI 1" and receiver on "DVD" (Wii), and it still changes the input on both so I end up on random inputs. 

Oh, and I didn't program my TV remote to control the volume on the receiver; I hadn't gotten that far yet. 

I figured out part of my problem (the TV remote controlling input for both the TV and the receiver. My receiver has something called "Kuro Link" that, when turned on, lets you control another Kuro Link compatible device through an HDMI cable. I turned this off and now my TV remote is working the way it should. But my Harmony remote is still acting up. I've decided to just return my Harmony remote, because I don't want to have to deal with figuring out this problem (and I'm still within my 30-day window). And, really, the remotes made for my devices work better, anyway.


----------



## madman78 (Jan 18, 2010)

If you have alot of devices to control other than the basic 3 devices the harmony remotes are hard to beat. There are slot of people here how could help with the setup if that remote. If you haven't taken it back and you can afford to keep it I would consider I and use this forum and logitech's as well for help. 

Dave


----------



## madman78 (Jan 18, 2010)

Man the auto correct on my iPhone sure makes me look ridiculous
Sometimes. Please excuse the typos. 

Dave


----------

